# specs for alpine CD changers



## kenn_chan (May 27, 2011)

All, 

I have started building a new system for my daily driver (toyota hilux 4 cab).

Currently i am using a Alpine I305 ipod controller. (Iknow IPOD's suck but its 2 years old and i got it for 40 bucks.) 

It does not have a CD player but it does have a AInet plug so it can control a changer and other processors. 

I just found out that Alpine no longer offers a changer for sale, so I need to get me the changer with the best possible specs. if someone has knowledge of the units that were for sale that were AInet compatible I would like to create a short list of the top 5 alpine changers so that I can concentrate my search on them.

currnelty there are several different models avilable at the local upgarage for really cheap prices 40~50 a piece.

cheers

Kenn


----------



## kenn_chan (May 27, 2011)

Ok so quick search at the local up garage gave me a choice of these units

alpine cha-s604
alpine cha-s605
alpine cha-s607
alpine cha-s624

whats the best option, anybody know the specs of the units?

kenn


----------

